# Sigma Factory Tour by Cinema5D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 4, 2018)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ecsOrRUbNjU" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe><p>Johnnie over at Cinema5D became the first journalist who was allowed to independently film at SIGMA’s Art and Cinema Zoom lenses production line.</p>
<p>I never get bored of factory tours, check out the video above and <a href="https://www.cinema5d.com/a-sigma-factory-tour-cinema5d-exclusive/">read more over at Cinema5D</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 4, 2018)

these optic manufacturing facilities never cease to amaze.


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Apr 8, 2018)

Good stuff.

I quite like Yamaki's interviews.


----------

